

Departure - kyleburton
http://asymmetrical-view.com/2009/07/19/departure.html

======
gv0tch0
yeah kyle that email rocked -- all the best at algorithmics

~~~
kyleburton
Thank you Nik, you were one of the people who inspired it (and thanks for the
applause, unprecedented).

